# [H] 3 Tau Stealth Suits [W] Other Tau



## Nero Genesis (May 28, 2013)

I have 3 primed white Tau Stealth Suits that I have used in a few matches but decided I want my army to go into a different direction.

Two of the three are equipped with burst cannons. (Stealth suit burst cannon) and the Third is Magnetized and accompanied by a Crisis Suit burst cannon as well as a fusion blaster.

I am looking for any of the following.

A decent chunk of fire warriors. I would love a nice set of 12 preferably unpainted. Un-assembled / still on sprue is even better. (Pulse Rifles please.)(I also would like them all to be wearing helmets for uniformity.)

Any amount of Crisis Suits (Unpainted and either un-assembled or magnetized.)

An ethereal (Unpainted. Un-assembled is preferred.)

A Devilfish (Unpainted, Un-assembled is preferred. Parts to make it into a railhead are an even bigger bonus.)



I am hoping to keep my mailing inside the US as I would like to keep shipping costs as low as possible. Pictures available upon request.


----------

